# Distance plugging rod



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Any suggestions for a long distance plugging setup/spinning?
I was looking to model something that would be used in the Cape Cod Canal AKA the Ditch. I now live in the mid Atlantic and have a few inlets that might take well to a long cast and the right lure. 
I have noticed a few of the Canal rats are using long rods probably custom Lamiglas (what model and how long) 
Daiwa reels large spool (what model and what line)
Weight range of lures or long distance aerodynamic enough to get out there?



Thanks in advance 
Noreaster


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I used to have a browning six rivers 8'6" (salmon/steelhead rod) that would cast a country mile with 1-2 oz. It was rated under 1oz but thats why it cast so far. Definately look into salmon rods, they're great for plugging and relatively lightweight compared to surf gear.


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you for your reply! I was looking into a custom 8' or a St. Croix Wild River plug rod for light stuff but this is for tossing 3-5 oz in an inlet. You got toss it out there to reach the hole and you gotta get deep fast. The water is ripping on the outgoing. 
I have an 11' Tica and I am looking for the reel and the line to go with it. I was looking into the Daiwa Emblem Sport 5000 with 20# braid. I hear that sebile makes some nice plugs that are heavy enough to make the distance. 
I have a Penn 650ssm but with the deep spool I am sure its not the best casting option.... I see what the Canal Rats are using.. Daiwa Emblem Pro but what braid? What rating on the rod?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

If you want to cast 3-5oz then a rod rated for 3 would be perfect. If you really need that extra distance then cast stuff a bit heavier than its rated for, it makes more difference than length in my opinion. The extra bend on the cast acts like a slingshot. I may be wrong but I imagine 20# braid cutting my fingers with that much weight, I use #65 to be on the safe side.


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes I agree and some times I do that as well. I will overload a rod and have yet to break one. But I think casting is part of the fun of fishing even if you dont catch fish its nice to see what your tackle can do. 
The guys at the canal seem to have the right idea about casting distance.... I have noticed that they a lot of them use the Daiwa reels with long rods.... Too bad none of the Canal rats will chime in. 
In the mid Atlantic its less Lamiglas and more Tica more shimano and less Daiwa or Penn.
thanks again for the replies and I hope that someone will be willing to share or I will ask around at other sites. 
I have never been cut by braid during a cast but I understand how that can happen. 

Noreaster


----------



## oldsailor (May 10, 2010)

I use a Ron Arra 11 foot 1-5 oz rod, a Diawa Saltiga 5500, 30lb power pro line. I get 150 to 200 with not too much effort. 3 oz is the sweet spot for weight. Got a nice 9lb blue off Plum island yesterday.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Look at This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAeyRQOE9so


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Saltist 20 with a 10' Ocean Master. Sting Silvers fly like a bullet when whipped with that combo!


----------



## wader-dad (Mar 1, 2012)

The canal guys are starting to switch to St Croix Legends, CTS and Century - Carbon fiber rods. They use Saltiga Z's prior version and Stella Sw for pencil popping and conventionals for big bucktails. They need the strong drags as much as the distance. Not too many long spool spinners sole in the US compared to oversees. I am trying to figure out one to buy that does not cost $750.


----------

